# Simpson Sears Spyder 500 I



## brianhamp (Jan 2, 2022)

Good morning . I picked up this bike last fall and was wondering if these were just made for Canada or North America as I cannot find this model on Google search anywhere? Year it was made? 
20 inch wheels. Sachs Komet Super 161 single speed coaster brake. I saved this one from the scrap heap when I was on vacation. I had to bring it home...
Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks you and Happy New Years 2022


----------



## nick tures (Jan 2, 2022)

cool looking bike never seen one sorry i can't help with info on it !


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 3, 2022)

That one's a Canadian sold bike, Simpsons Sears was a Canadian store. The bike looks like a CCM made bike, I would try Googling CCM bikes, you might find something or some ads for it.

Glad you got it from the scraper! It's pretty neat!


----------



## brianhamp (Jan 3, 2022)

rfeagleye said:


> That one's a Canadian sold bike, Simpsons Sears was a Canadian store. The bike looks like a CCM made bike, I would try Googling CCM bikes, you might find something or some ads for it.
> 
> Glad you got it from the scraper! It's pretty neat!



Thank you. I found a CCM facebook group that gave me a Simpson Sears catalogue picture from 1971-2.


----------



## stoney (Jan 3, 2022)

Cool bike. Sending PM


----------

